# Music Library Looking for Composers - Sound Design Artists.



## SubmitMusic (Dec 8, 2014)

Music Library is currently looking for Composers that specialize in Dynamic Musical Sound Design in a Trailer Format. 
A cue contains preferably three or more building musical segments with short breaks and ramps to next segment, creating an intense emotional contour.
Our music is distributed worldwide for Trailer, Television and other Promotional use. 
Composer will receive full 100% of Composer's royalties. (I know sad to have to mention this)
We have been receiving a lot of music already. So please understand that we can not respond to every submission.
Please place you submission in a cloud and email us a link here - "[email protected]" 

Thank you very much !


----------



## neve (Dec 8, 2014)

Is there a website with more info? Right now it reads a bit scammy....


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 9, 2014)

Is this $eriou$?


----------



## doctornine (Dec 9, 2014)

You know this works two ways…. there's no way I'm throwing a bunch of audio at a library until :

1) I check their website and catalogue.
2) check their recent placements.
3) Look at their worldwide distributors and points 1 and 2.

to the OP, you're post meets non of the above criteria…..
just saying……..


----------



## AC986 (Dec 9, 2014)

Point 3 is a biggy. Without point 3 there's nothing.

Apart from that, I'm a huge fan of intense emotional contours! Hahaaaa!


----------



## Daryl (Dec 9, 2014)

It also doesn't mention what share of Mechanicals the comopser gets....


----------



## Stephen Rees (Dec 9, 2014)

I concur with my library writer friends. Please provide more information about your library.


----------



## Jaap (Dec 9, 2014)

I also agree with all the above. I would need much more info before I sent out something.


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 9, 2014)

SubmitMusic @ Tue Dec 09 said:


> So please understand that we can not respond to every submission.



Please understand that anyone who is of sound mind and body can not respond to you until you show you are legit. The fact that you have not left:

Your first and last name
The name of the Music Library 
The Music Library website

- speaks to the fact that you are not legit. Feel free to prove me wrong.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Dec 9, 2014)

On a related note, I experience an intense emotional contour every time I clean out the cat litter.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 9, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ 9th December 2014 said:


> On a related note, I experience an intense emotional contour every time I clean out the cat litter.



But can you achieve, with such rudimentary musical tools, Dynamic Musical Sound Design in a Trailer Format?


----------



## Dean (Dec 9, 2014)

SubmitMusic @ Mon Dec 08 said:


> Our music is distributed worldwide for Trailer, Television and other Promotional use.
> Composer will receive full 100% of Composer's royalties. !



I want to play along,..
Whats the fee when a trailer is placed?
100% royalties? thats 100% of nothing as royalties on trailers in cinemas are not paid/collected and on Youtube its still a grey area,on tv not that much at all.
I've worked on some pretty major trailers and got about 300 euro in the last 2 years from royalties. 

Anyone got any insight into the whole trailer royalty thing is going or not going? D


----------



## Stephen Rees (Dec 9, 2014)

JohnG @ Tue Dec 09 said:


> Stephen Rees @ 9th December 2014 said:
> 
> 
> > On a related note, I experience an intense emotional contour every time I clean out the cat litter.
> ...



Alas no. It is beyond me. Although I do sometimes play 'O Fortuna' in my head when approaching the litter box.

Bruckner could write a cue which 'contains preferably three or more building musical segments with short breaks and ramps to next segment, creating an intense emotional contour.'.

There is no length of track indicated in the OP. Is about an hour OK? If so, give Bruckner a call. He's very good at this kind of thing.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 9, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ 9th December 2014 said:


> JohnG @ Tue Dec 09 said:
> 
> 
> > But can you achieve, with such rudimentary musical tools, Dynamic Musical Sound Design in a Trailer Format?
> ...



Really? I hear something more peppy, like the theme from "Shaft" -- intriguing, stylish, yet plenty of energy.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Dec 9, 2014)

@JohnG - I just tried that. It really helps. Thanks


----------



## milesito (Dec 9, 2014)

I had pm'd them just seconds after it was posted and still haven't' received a response. Scary :/ Probably a scam...


----------



## JohnG (Dec 9, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ 9th December 2014 said:


> @JohnG - I just tried that. It really helps. Thanks



Always happy to lend a hand.


----------



## jaeroe (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow! Thanks guys! This thread has brightened an otherwise complete sh!te day! (while wrestling with ProTools video engine errors instead of writing I had to run home and call the cops on an insane neighbor who accosted our nanny..... joys of the world and the holiday spirit).

But, I feel like I might be coming out of the other side of the sh!te storm after reading your awesome responses to the OP.

I think it's time to start a thread "Best of Single Posters."


----------



## Stephen Rees (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm still trying to figure out how to put a submission in a cloud.


----------



## dahnielson (Dec 9, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Tue Dec 09 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to put a submission in a cloud.



I think you need to get some kind of sky-net as master first.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Dec 9, 2014)

Or balloons?


----------



## jaeroe (Dec 9, 2014)

It's sort of tempting to just spam the hell out of that email address. Deluge of detritus would be pretty fun.


----------



## Jaap (Dec 9, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Tue Dec 09 said:


> Or balloons?



Fill Adrian with enough helium and let him plugin your usb with your stuff up there


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 9, 2014)

SubmitMusic @ Tue Dec 09 said:


> So please understand that we can not respond to every submission.



A typical sentence, written by the ass holes who want to make money out of our work!

And, please do not take this personally! I know at least in Germany, they learn to do this in our scools, funded by our tax dollars! The new religion, named as "steady growth" is totally stupid![/list]


----------



## neve (Dec 9, 2014)

jaeroe @ Tue Dec 09 said:


> I think it's time to start a thread "Best of Single Posters."



:mrgreen:


----------



## tdavilio (Dec 9, 2014)

Lynch mob guys?


----------



## AC986 (Dec 9, 2014)

germancomponist @ Tue Dec 09 said:


> SubmitMusic @ Tue Dec 09 said:
> 
> 
> > So please understand that we can not respond to every submission.
> ...



Calm down Gunther!!!! Gunther calm down my friend!!!

You've been studying Angela's intense emotional contours again. I've warned you about doing that late at night.


----------



## guitarman1960 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi Guys, this is a very funny thread.
I looked up the Whois records for the ca.rr.com and the results show that it is the webmail for Time Warner Cable !!! (Yes, seriously)

However it could be a spammer using their servers, interesting though!!!


----------



## Tatu (Dec 10, 2014)

Isn't Time Warner a service provider?

I think you guys scared him away.


----------



## BGvanRens (Dec 10, 2014)

Service provider or not, ca.rr.com does look a bit cheap/spammy for a serious company.

But I can agree, this lacks some serious info.


----------



## tdavilio (Dec 10, 2014)

He done made a wrong turn when he posted that cheese on this forum hehe.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 10, 2014)

adriancook @ Wed Dec 10 said:


> germancomponist @ Tue Dec 09 said:
> 
> 
> > SubmitMusic @ Tue Dec 09 said:
> ...



Smile, it seems that you have a big problem with Angela! I like your "warning"! Very interesting! o/~


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 10, 2014)

> ca.rr.com



That's Time Warner Cable. They bought Roadrunner here in California, hence ca.rr.com. I have a bunch of (unused) rr email addresses too. Time Warner Cable is the only usable internet here, but it's very fast now.

However, I am accepting submissions for porno actresses who want representation. Just show up here for an audition. I regret that I won't be able to get back to every one personally after the audition.


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 10, 2014)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Dec 11 said:


> However, I am accepting submissions for porno actresses who want representation.



What about actors? As in male. As in me.



Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Dec 11 said:


> I regret that I won't be able to get back to every one personally after the audition.



Eh, n/m. :?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 10, 2014)

Male, female, beast - what's the difference?


----------



## Tatu (Dec 10, 2014)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Dec 11 said:


> Male, female, beast - what's the difference?



Genitals.


----------

